# Pd Boats



## mike-sustain (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone got photo's of the following boats ?

TARRADALE PD.86 built mcduff early 70's

KILMANY PD.100

LIVELY HOPE PD.77

SUSTAIN PD.106


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Kilmany
Lively Hope PD77

Best I can find just now Mike(Thumb)


----------



## mike-sustain (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheers Davie..thats The Same Kilmany..when She Was Fishing She Had A Whaleback And Was Painted Black..i Think She Was Ky Reg. Afore She Come To Pd


----------



## porthendry (Jul 6, 2007)

Tarradale PD 86

 Shetland Museum Archive Photo 

Sustain II PD 106

 Shetland Museum Archive Photo


----------



## mike-sustain (Jan 10, 2007)

cheers porthendry..at's 2 boats m' father was aboard in late 60's and early 70's


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Mike-sustain,Do you know if the Kilmany was built with another name,kinda like them boats that were built at Anstruther,Border King and Border Prince


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Kilmany was built as BORDER KING KY189 then KILMANY KY189; PD100.
BORDER PRINCE KY198 became NICHOLAS ELLIS KY198; then BORDER PRINCE FR 16. What happened to FR16?


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

The Port of Lowestoft Research Society has a large list photos mainly herring drifters that fished from LT and YH. Among the list is LIVELY HOPE as FR172 built 1944; BORDER KING KY189; SUSTAIN II PD106.


----------

